# Which one should I choose, Samsung Galaxy S3 or iPhone 5?



## keugn (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to change my flip phone into a large touch-screen handset. After searching on the market, I found two desirable phones, Samsung Galaxy S3 and new iPhone 5. 
I know that iPhone 5 is the most fashionable now, but Samsung Galaxy S3 is also wonderful. I am not sure which one is better, Samsung Galaxy S3 vs iPhone 5, and how should I choose?
Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

This is not really a controversial topic so I will move this to Random.


----------



## shaypoi1 (Sep 24, 2012)

relability - galaxy
secure - iphone
smart - galaxy

if the sound quality is really important to you - without no doubt -take the iphone.
if not take the galaxy.
did you consider other cell phone? My brother just bought htc evo 3d with 3d cam & screen without glasses, worth every penny.


----------



## brunerww (Sep 28, 2012)

keugn - I would go with the phone that comes in a choice of three colors - with the larger, higher resolution screen, longer talk time and the ability to share files and images by "touching phones" with other users. That phone is the Samsung Galaxy S III. And at most carriers, the Samsung costs less. Available on Sprint, AT&T or Verizon.

Have you seen this commercial? Hilarious: 




Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## eggplant43 (Mar 10, 2001)

I see 2 posts from new members with one post each, touting the Galaxy. I think these posts are highly suspicious.

Use common sense.

I'd make the choice based upon which features are most important to me.


----------

